# Snow!!!!!



## Treeskier (Nov 22, 2011)

Check this out!






Yah Hoo!


----------



## Nick (Nov 22, 2011)

Tucks?


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 22, 2011)

See you at Sugarbush on Thursday!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

Where is the forecast?


----------



## soposkier (Nov 22, 2011)

need a clearer image, looks like there is some potential there in the valleys......


----------



## reefer (Nov 22, 2011)

..............always have to go back and watch her forecasts twice, seems like there's just more high's and low's ........


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2011)

like


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> like



+1


----------



## BigK (Nov 22, 2011)

I like this projection for winter


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2011)

She looks scary


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2011)

BigK said:


> I like this projection for winter



That low needs to shift to the east more or those storms are going to be all wet.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 22, 2011)

accuweather is already backing off on their predictions from earlier this fall. They are updating the forecast as of 12/1.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 22, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> She looks scary



like a roller derby chick


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 22, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> accuweather is already backing off on their predictions from earlier this fall. They are updating the forecast as of 12/1.


 
Unfortunately I've  been reading the same thing.  :sad:  There are others who are still more bullish though.  I always hope regardless of what its like down here in the NYC area north of Albany will get the goods.  There seems to be a lot more uncertainty this year then in  past years and I've seen forecasts all over the place.  Time will tell.  On the bright side of things the meterologist who blogged that doesn't have the most stellar track record (not to say that he couldn't be right).  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.nbcphiladelphia.com/news...ual-Long-Range-Winter-Forecast-134009848.html

Go negative North Atlantic Oscillation!


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Nov 22, 2011)

...errr now i learn they can't predict the NAO more than two weeks in advance:\ 
http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/video?id=8427838


----------



## Tooth (Nov 22, 2011)

Sugarloaf is calling for a foot tomorrow.


----------



## wintersyndrome (Nov 22, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> like a roller derby chick



Not enough tattoos.


----------



## marcski (Nov 22, 2011)

Herb, the skiing weatherman, Steven's seasonal forecast came out last week.  I've found over the years, he's usually pretty good long-term.

http://www.snocountry.com/index.php...orecast/5841-2011-winter-weather-preview.html


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 23, 2011)

*You need high peaks to get deep valleys*

Not a good still shot of Nelly.She usually looks pretty tasty.Matt Noyes and Tim Kelly on NECN are my 2 most trusted meteoroligists.FWIW


----------



## bigbog (Nov 23, 2011)

Bottom inch is heavy...following this afternoon's little warmup...was nice this morning..   Unless this died out I can't imagine SL or Saddleback not getting a foot.  Was 12"+(with a little drift) here in Bangor.  *BUT as this tracked towards the eastern portion of the state(up here)...looks like the Loaf was deprived a bit..but I bet the temps stayed nice over there.....


----------

